# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Holst Centre smart clothing, Holst Centre, Eindhoven, Netherlands

## Airicist

holstcentre.com

youtube.com/HolstCentre

twitter.com/HolstCentre

----------


## Airicist

Holst Centre Smart Clothing with flexible displays and sensors

Published on Jan 30, 2016




> Holst Centre at Printed Electronics USA, shows wearable technology applications of their products and prototypes. Holst Centre is an independent R&D center that develops technologies for wireless autonomous sensor technologies and flexible electronics. The Holst Centre’s business model is to partner with industry and academia based around roadmaps and programs.

----------

